# The beta is live!



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

to start downloading the beta for retribution (anyone can do this)

1. Log in to your myTHQ account
Go to http://www.THQ.com and login to your myTHQ account by clicking the “Sign In” button in the top right corner of the site. If you don’t have an account already, you can create one by clicking the “New Account” button, also found in the top right corner. Creating a myTHQ account is free and, as a member, you’ll get access to exclusive content like this in the future. You are not obligated to sign up for our newsletter or to receive additional emails from THQ if you want access to the Retribution Beta.

2. Register the Retribution Beta
The next step is to register the Retribution Beta to your myTHQ account, to do this first click on “Game Registration” at the top of the site. Now select “PC” and type “Beta” to quickly find the Retribution Multiplayer Beta. Once selected, click “Submit”. Do not enter any registration codes. You will be taken to your game list where you will see your Beta key.

3. Log in to Steam Application for your PC
Make a note of your Beta Key. You’ll need it to redeem the Beta on Steam. If you have Steam installed and have a Steam account, launch the Steam Application and log in with your Steam account. If you do not have steam installed on your PC, visit http://store.steampowered.com/ and click on “Install Steam” and follow the instruction on how to download the application.

4. Download the Beta on the Steam
Once the Steam application has launched, click on the Library tab in the top menu. Then click on “Add a Game” in the bottom left hand side of the Steam window to access a popup menu. Select “Activate a product on Steam” from the popup menu. Click “Next” and agree to the Steam Subscriber Agreement to begin installing the Dawn of War II: Retribution Beta.

5. TAKE COMMAND! 
…of the Imperial Guard, Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, Eldar, Tyranids, or Orks and crush your friends online. Launch the Dawn of War II: Retribution Beta and have fun!



Im having trouble accessing the site but be sure to look out for Dork the dark ork while playing!


Editeople who pre-ordererd on steam will have this in there library already.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Come on people I want reviews!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't worry if no one posts a review its safe to say they are busy playing it and that its a good game....if there are lots of quick reviews...well....it might just suck.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

You having trouble getting it like I am?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would love to download it but Big fat gypsy wedding is on tele


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> You having trouble getting it like I am?


No i just don't want anymore beta's all they do is crash and tick me off! So iv been playing MoW well waiting for the official release
:spiteful:

@Bitz and kitz

.....what....?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

He's saying how he hates the game and would rather watch the worst show in history than download it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> He's saying how he hates the game and would rather watch the worst show in history than download it.


Dude.....that show he is watching would rock......Who doesn't love big fat crazy gypsy's dancing around trying to cast spells well telling your future from a giant glass ball (They can't afford the real crystal! ITS A SCAM!)

Also i perdict....

Those that have the beta.......and don't share.......

will.....

Die a terrible, terrible death!

Just to change the pace a bit......here have some simpson songs.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Im having trouble accessing the site but be sure to look out for Dork the dark ork while playing!


I am guessing they might be having some heavy traffic or something on the site from all the people trying to download the beta.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

aboytervigon said:


> He's saying how he hates the game and would rather watch the worst show in history than download it.


he has a point, maybe not to the extreme of having to watch big fat, but it is close to being that bad.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Would like to try it out see if DOW 2 is any better but I cant get past step 2. I choose PC and type in beta or DOW retribution and nothing happens after a while the boxs just go blank and I have to type it in again.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Talos said:


> Would like to try it out see if DOW 2 is any better but I cant get past step 2. I choose PC and type in beta or DOW retribution and nothing happens after a while the boxs just go blank and I have to type it in again.


I have a similar problem. Difference is my browser times out and gives me a 504.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats happening to me now. Companies always release demos,betas new features etcs then there sites crash. Dont they realize people will flood there site for the new shiny stuff, they just never seem to learn.

I doubt the game has improved so wont bother with the download.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

After playing on the beta I have found out that the lord general is a company command squad which can be upgraded with a vox a commisar and a sergeant and 3 special weapons including melta guns! Sentinels are tier 1 and you can make 2 right from the start of the game the normal squads can take commisars too you can upgrade your battle tank into a demolisher and a few more variants and Guards men cost 6 pop points meaning you can have 15 squads (though they do come in 5 man versions and you need to buy a sergeant to make them 12 men.

Edit: also you can have 5 demolishers max and the lord general holds his melta gun like a pistol.

Editedit: The swarmlord can take the Guo with a little support from the guants.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

you can call in a bunker, you can make it either a healing area, a repair area for vehicles, or you can booby trap it.

It means you don't have to retreat to base to heal.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

From what I have found is that the Commissar Lord is more offensive than the Inquisitor. The refractor field on the Commissar Lord allows him to beat down most early melee units while your squads go to capture points. 

I feel like Stormtroopers, like on the tabletop are a letdown in Retribution. Their damage output is lackluster. Their upgrades are free, but once you choose one that is it. If they could swap between their three upgrades I would be more than happy to get to tier two and pay four hundred Requisition for them. In summary, Catachan Devils are just the bigger, better deal. They are the ultimate in harassment and close quarters engagement. 

Be wary on how fast your population goes when upgrading Infantry Squads. Each Sergeant and Commissar upgrade is six population. 

Also, the extra armour abilities on the Leman Russ, Chimera, and Sentinel are well worth investing in, if you have the extra resources. 

The General is a pretty good character, his defensive creeping barrage is ace if you have the Command Points. Otherwise, you can get to tier three with the Commissar Lord and get the Basilisk Barrage wargear option which runs of a cooldown and his energy rather than using those precious Command Points that can be used on a Valkyrie Bombing Run. 

All in all, the Guard are a great addition. I am biased to the Commissar Lord if you can not tell due to him being a true melee hero, which the Guard lacks alot of melee options. Which keeps things interesting. Ogryns can fill in the gaps if you did not take a Commissar Lord though imho I still think it is better to just retreat, execute a squad member, then flame them. Rinse and repeat and you will bloody his nose worse than he did yours and if you are smart you have a bunker to heal and reinforce at so you do not have to flee back to your Headquarters.

Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Dont forget that guardsmen can build there own heavy cover!

Edit: and can drop there 2nd best unit all in all there pretty powerful apart from guardsmen do less damage to anything now than they did in the orignals.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Can't register a game.



> Game registration is temporarily unavailable, we apologise for the inconvenience, please try again later.


I suck.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I had to ask support from mine jezlad you don't suck.



Edit:and you can view more than just your heroes you get to see how half your army from the painer.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Eh I played a few games last night it's still unbalanced tyrannids seem pretty weak as to guard. Chaos I think is now the top army due to how great plague marines are! 4 squads can wipe out an entire enemy army alone with there new missile launcher


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

They got a new missile launcher how is it different to the old one?


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually, I have found the Swarmlord to be a bit overpowered. He hardly takes a dent from enemy infantry. The only way mine was killed was I forgot about it and a Chaos Predator with TL Lascannons kited it.

That thing is dead 'ard.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, The Swarmlord is overpowered. Killes my Great Unclean One pretty fast and can take a lot of damage.

The IG is a cool race and probably the best in the early game phase. Most of the time I face a Commissar, 2x Guardsmen squads and a Sentinel. I found out that one of the easiest way to counter this is a Bloodcrusher. Let him charge right to the Sentinel, destroy him, activate the bark P) and kill the rest. Works pretty good. The problem with the IG is the phase when the enemy is in T2 and the Guard-Player is still in T2. The guardsmen can't really fight T2 units without Plasmaguns (T2 weapon), so that's an advantage you should use. Also fast units like Banshees or Hormagaunts are good because they can just wipe out a whole Guardsmen squad in Melee before they can shoot with their flashlights.

Best situation is connected to a screenshot I made a few hours ago. The game just froze and we couldn't do anything. I just looked around the map and saw a heavy weapon team which was obviously not very happy about the freeze. I just say: Facepalm^^


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

If you have an account on the Dawn of War II community forums then you can take these alternate steps to getting a key:

1. Log into our community site or register to create an account.
2. Click Beta Key on the menu
3. Click the button to receive your beta key. You can see your key at any time by visiting the beta key page
4. Once you have you beta key you simply need to launch Steam and log in.
5. Go to the Games menu and then click on Activate Product on Steam. 
6. Enter your beta key and have fun playing Retribution.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Loving the beta so far. The new Chaos Noise Marines are the answer to my prayers to the Dark Gods, their sonic blasters damage over time and nullify the range attacks of whatever they are striking, so my Chaos Space Marines and Sorcerer can kill them. And then in T2 they are upgraded with a Blastmaster, a long range attack that knocks down anything in its path and detonates on the target, so far my tests have shown it can wipe out an IG Guardsmen squad in a single hit. And my Heretics are tougher, they can kill quicker, and knockback abilities actually work for my Sorcerer and Chaos Lord now rather then just doing extremely light damage.

The IG are quite good, but I'm a Chaos player at heart. Their Sentinels are weak as hell though, just one CSM squad can kill it in cover and I always have two on the field. I wouldn't recommend building those, Guardsmen squads are better since they cost less and can retreat. 

I'll play a few more matches later to get back into the swing of it, then go against the other players. I will reach Chaos rank 60, Daemon Prince :grin:.


"This quiet offends Slaanesh!"

'Simply no match for us!"

Love those lines.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Right, I'm in!


username Jezlad... I'm shit, never played dawn of war before.

I'm a member of the moaner prestige class of gamer.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmmm, this game is about as much fun as strapping your nuts round the back and running around a gay bar screaming "look at me I'm a Laydee".

I think I'll pass. 7 minutes in...

Football manager... the answer.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Real funs in the campaign jez.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Their Sentinels are weak as hell though, just one CSM squad can kill it in cover and I always have two on the field. I wouldn't recommend building those, Guardsmen squads are better since they cost less and can retreat.


I always start building one sentinel why my Lord Commissar and the beginning GM Squad capture aomething. As soon as the first Sentinel is produced, I make a second one. They are pretty effective in the early game. If someone attacks them in Melee, just stomp and run away. If someone is sitting in cover, stomp him out. I never build more than these 2, because as soon as the game goes to T2, they are useless.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

can someone list the unit numbers for me?
how many you get of what for the races?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

well you can get any amount the pop cap alows except for the ubers here it goes

Chaos
Heroes
Chaos lord in termie armour-Offense
Sorccer-Support
Plague champion-Defense
Tier 1
Cultists
Chaos space marines
havocs
Noise marines
Tier 2
Bloodletterrs
bloodcrushers
chaos dreadnought
plague marine
Tier 3
Predator
Great unclean one <-----Uber


Space marines
heroes
Force commander
apocathery
techmarine
Tier 1
Scout squad
tactical squad
devastator squad
assault squad
tier 2
Devatator plasma cannon squad
dreadnought
razorback
librarian <-----Unique
Tier 3
predator
Landraider crusader <----Uber

Orks
Warboss
mek boy
komando nob
Tier 1
slugga boys
shoota boys
lootas
stormboyz
Tier 2
stikkbomas
deff dread
wierdboy <---unique
wartrukk
tankbustas
Tier 3
nob squad
kommando squad
looted tank
battle wagon <---uber


Eldar
Heroes
Warlock
farseer
warpspider exarch
Tier 1
guardian squad
howling banshees
rangers
shurkien weapons team
tier 2
warp spiders
brightlance team
wraithlord
falcon
wraithguard
fire prism
d cannon
avatar <--- uber

Tyranids
Heroes
hive tyrant
ravener alpha
lictor alpha
Tier 1
hormagaunt brood
termagant brood
tyranid warrior brood
ravenor brood
spore mines
tier 2
vennom brood <---warriors with venom cannon
zoanthrope
tyrant guard
genestealer brood
tier 3
carnifex
lictor
swarmlord <--uber

Imps
commisar lord
inquisitor
lord general <---company command squad
Tier 1
sentinel
guardsmen
catchans
heavy weapon team
tier 2
manticore
chimera
storm troopers
ogryn
tier 3
leman russ
baneblade<---uber

you better be happy


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

but only the blood ravens are playable in the campaign?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I figured Id add some tips for anyone trying out the Witch Hunter Inquisitor, she has some of the most powerfull spells in the game but she is also one of the weakest heroes in mele yet all her gear is kinda mele based.
She can hold her own vs Termagaunts, IG and guardians, she also does fairly well vs heretics and scouts but thats about it. Her damage is too low and dont have any good mele based equipment or spells. Holy Brazier does boost her mele damage to 23 per swing but she swings slower so I'd guess it's the exact same dps as with all her other wargear. If you pop the fire spell and then engage in mele she can do fairly well but most people just run out of the fire and either shoot at you or fight you in mele.


Her starting spell is Hammer of Witches, take about 2seconds to activate and does about 95-100 dmg vs you infantry based target. It stuns them for about 2-3 seconds as well. Great to get a final kill on fleeing units or to stun that pesky Force Commander who's rushing your Heavy Bolter team that's setting up.

She has a few pieces of wargear that are of interest.

If we start with the ranged ones.
She comes with a sword and a plasma pistol, both do 10dmg per hit as far as I can tell.

First wargear is a hand held crossbow and "Grants the Crippling Volley ability which damages and immobilizes enemy infantry in an area."
She will still do the same dmg in mele but she shoots faster in ranged.

Second is Holy Brazier, makes her do 23dmg per swing in mele as far as I can tell and "Grants the Holy Pyre ability which lights an area, damaging and debuffing nearby enemy units."
The thing I hate about DoW2 is that pretty much nothing tells you what things do. In what way does it debuff them? Until dow codex can crack open the files to get at the data we wont know.
This spell is really awesome vs anything but SM and CSM, it does rather pathetic damage but it lasts for around 1 min or so, seems like an eternity to me atleast.
So if you steal an opponents powergen or req point and pop this on it they wont really be able to cap it for a while unless they want to lose some models.

Last is Inferno Pistol (150IPB Image/50IPB Image):
"Grants the Judgement ability which deals massive damage to a single target."
HOLY SHIT is all I can say about this spell, you need 100 energy in total to use it but it is well worth it.
Some people dont know how it works, it's a 2 stage spell.
First part is Judge, costs 50 energy and places a marker on whatever unit you placed it on. You then have to wait 5 seconds or so before you can declare Judgement.
I have used this spell to kill entire squads of enemies. I dont know exactly how much damage it does but it's a small blast area and so far all units in that area has died when I've used this spell.
I have blown up an entire storm troopers squad once, always get about half the squad of gaunts, heretics and the like. The problem with this spell is the time and energy it takes to cast it and it's small blast area. It deals 450 dmg to a GUO so I'm guessing everything inside the blast area takes 450dmg or close to that. No normal infantry lives as far as I have found so it's rather hard to test. Sometimes nothing happens though, I think it's related to the range of this spell or some other bug.
Judge doesn't seem to have a range, but Judgement does, it's still pretty big though.

The inferno pistol itself is great, it does 96dmg per shot. I suggest you switch to ranged stance and get this gun. You still do shitty 10dmg per swing in mele but at 96dmg vs everything in ranged it's godlike. You oneshot all the large squad units like gaunts, heretics and guardsmen, scouts take 2 shots and sm take 3 shots to kill.
You fire once every 2 seconds or so.

Armors
Interrogator's Armor
"Increases the maximum energy of the Inquisitor and grants the Silently ability which allows the Inquisitor to grant infiltration to a target friendly squad."
This armour is awesome, for 50 energy you can cloak any infantry unit for about 20 seconds. It's perfect in conjunction with Inferno Pistol, just clock yourself, place the marker and wait for the judgement to get off cooldown.
A great tactic is to cloak Heavy Bolter teams, run them past your opponent and set up shot right behind them.
This spell has pretty much no cooldown so you can cloak your entire army if you have the energy. Costs 50 energy per use.

Excruciators (140IPB Image/20IPB Image):
"Increases the Inquisitor's health and grants the Assail ability which immobilizes, suppresses, and damages a target over time."
This is one of the nastiest spells second only to judgement that the Inquisitor has.
You can lock down any infantry based unit, they take tons of damage and cant do anything as long as you yourself dont do anything. I have never seen how much dmg this spell does because everyone pretty much flees as soon as you cast this on them if they know what it does.
This is an awesome combo spell, cast down a Holy Pyre, then use this and call in a Valkyrie napalm run. You now have 3 large dots in one place and the unit locked is dead unless they decide to flee.

Another is to use judge, then this spell to hold the enemy in place until Judgement is ready.


Purgatus (200IPB Image/35IPB Image):
"Grants the Purgatus ability which unleashes a ring of flames that stuns and damages enemies."
This spell is rather useless, as far as I can tell it hardly does any damage, it says in the tooltip that enemies hit by the ring of fire itself as the spell ends take massive damage.
At the moment they take no damage at all.
What the spell does is stun all enemies in a large circle (whole screen) around the Inquisitor for about 3 seconds.
You Inquisitor sucks in mele so if you have to use this spell you are pretty much dead already anyways. It's the only Tier 3 wargear she has but it's rather meh atm. If the ring itself did some dmg it might be better. Will see what it does when they fix it.

Accessories
Rosarius (120IPB Image/30IPB Image):
"Grants the Conversion Field ability to absorb energy instead of health when damaged."
Self explanatory, I dont use it.

Liber Heresius (110IPB Image/20IPB Image):
"Greatly increases the maximum energy of the Inquisitor."
You get 150 more Energy, I always get this because all her abilities cost around 50 energy except her starting that costs 45.

Inquisitorial Mandate (120IPB Image/35IPB Image):
"Grants the Impenetrable ability which gives the Inquisitor invulnerability and a speed bonus."
If you want this is up to you. It can be used in a combo with Judgement, first place Judge on an opponent if they start to flee pop this and you will run at the same speed as they do. Once Judgement is ready pop it and laugh at the dead commander.
Other than this it's pretty much, the Inquisitor is not that great in mele so if you use this it's either so you can flee or you are trying to get those last few health points from a target.

Trying out Judgement atm. All tests are done vs none upgraded squads as the computer is rather shitty at upgrading them.
Does 245 dmg vs a Techmarine
Scout squad survived with 1 member and 16hp, should kill entire unit if all are hit more directly.
Tactical Marine squad survived with 134hp and 1 member.
Heavy Bolter team survived with 134hp and 1 member.
Assault Squad survived with 604hp and 2 members.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

No bitz In retribution every race has a campaign and you can summon some units like hormgants if your tyranids and upgrade them now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> No bitz In retribution every race has a campaign and you can summon some units like hormgants if your tyranids and upgrade them now.


so how many marines/eldar/chaos/nids/orks etc will be in my army? maximum?

are we still at skirmish level for the campaign? and is it still linear ?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

We don't have access to the campaign yet so we don't know but my best guess is as many as you can afford second one I don't know but its 10 years after chaos rising.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Hmmm, this game is about as much fun as strapping your nuts round the back and running around a gay bar screaming "look at me I'm a Laydee".
> 
> I think I'll pass. 7 minutes in...
> 
> Football manager... the answer.


Multiplayer is bastard hard to get into.

Balanced matches are very rare to get too. So you either steam roll the lot, or end up steam rolled your self.

I'm sure there is meant to be fun in there somewhere. As it stands it's BS with nice graphics.

It bears no resemblance to 40k tactically.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I think thats my issue.

I can't stand RTS games anyway, the graphics are pants, the sounds are shite. The only redeeming factor I found was the easily access quit button combination ctrl+alt+delete.

Nah, this is one of those games I'm never going to be into. If I have an hour or two to kill playing online GW games I'll play Fumbbl or vassal. Both free, both better and neither licensed to GW.

Sort it out you twats - we want digital armies and real rules online. Not some wank C&C ripoff.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Sort it out you twats - we want digital armies and real rules online. Not some wank C&C ripoff.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

IF anyone wants to play PM ME on here or add me on steam as Ibram Gaunt , im having fun with the swarm lord


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It suffers from the same problem as the original did, with no attempt to fix it. The tactics are minimal and it's all about running around in the dark claiming control points whilst your opponent does the same. There is no good way to build up as you have to be out constantly reclaiming control points, trying to claim your opponents ones. It's makes rushing the only tactic really. But they've made it more annoying by making bases harder to kill so the games end with one player in the opponents base slowly grinding it to death whilst they cannot do anything except watch their base get slowly ground to death, occasionally building a unit that will be instantly killed. 

Unless you have a knock down attack it's very hard to wipe out a squad so they'll just come back. Annoying.

It's a nice idea etc but ultimately incredibly flawed so doesn't really work as a multiplayer game.


----------

